# Farting dog



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

My 9 month old puppy is a farting machine. I have had him checked for parasites-none. I have changed foods from the most expensive kibble (EVO, Wellness, Blue Buffalo) to Purina One, tried fish, cheicken, lamb, with grains, without grains, natural, you name it and nothing stops his gas. The vet said that puppies will outgrown this. I am waiting but he likes to lay next to my chair and wow I dont know how much I can take. Does anyone have any help for me?


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Any chance you had him checked for giardia? It can cause some interesting odors seeping out of both ends with or without the runs.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

OMG...

puppy growling...now farting???

really?

MY puppy snores too loud..and I really think he is possessed by Satan himself... like Little Nicky (from that Adam Sandler movie) Satan really shows himself when the pup is sleeping.....any advice?

should I get an exorcism?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby

You should exorcise the dog a lot more. At least 5 miles a day at a fairly fast pace. You need to get one of the holy water wands like the Pope has and sprinkle Holy water on the dog while you're running along side. I prey this helps.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Joby
> 
> You should exorcise the dog a lot more. At least 5 miles a day at a fairly fast pace. You need to get one of the holy water wands like the Pope has and sprinkle Holy water on the dog while you're running along side. I prey this helps.


I think YOU should go 5 miles a day next to YOUR dog....at a fairly fast pace...

I was just uploading a video of my pup, doing some grip type stuff, and after watching the footage, I realized I only got out of the chair to adjust the camera, after the 13 yr old failed to do it correctly based on my poor instructions..

the holy water is a good idea though..i will ask my GF's catholic mother for some...thanks for the tip


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

vicki dickey said:


> My 9 month old puppy is a farting machine. I have had him checked for parasites-none. I have changed foods from the most expensive kibble (EVO, Wellness, Blue Buffalo) to Purina One, tried fish, cheicken, lamb, with grains, without grains, natural, you name it and nothing stops his gas. The vet said that puppies will outgrown this. I am waiting but he likes to lay next to my chair and wow I dont know how much I can take. Does anyone have any help for me?


How many meals per day?

How is the poop?

What do you use for training rewards?

Is his fish oil deodorized?

What else does he eat besides the kibble?

What do you mean by "parasites"? A fecal for worms?

What food is he on now?


I agree (seriously) about exercise. How much does he get?


BTW, I assume you mean a lot more flatulence than the occasional fart. Dogs do fart.


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

Joby-My puppy does not growl-that was a neighbor's dog. But I think I would rather have the growling than the gas.

He was tested for giarda and a fecal for worms=and I tested him 3 times. He is on interceptor. He eats twice a day. Because of the gas, I use his food for training or I break up a milk bone unless I need a special treat then it will be some string cheese. His poop is normal. Right now he is on Wellness-lamb. Exercise is plentiful-he is never crated and has 3 other dogs he runs with, wrestles with etc. I have read that some breeds are gassy but never have had it with any other aussie I have owned. I think that is all you asked Connie. He is healthy,looks great, full of energy and unfortunately full of gas.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

My dog can knock a grown man out with his atomic farts.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Lemon Balm. Had a Mali with atomic nonstop farts, this made him bearable to live with.


----------



## Charlotte Hince (Oct 7, 2010)

Plain Yogurt with live cultures. I have food issues with Zeph and yogurt has at least reduced the gas.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Charlotte Hince said:


> Plain Yogurt with live cultures. I have food issues with Zeph and yogurt has at least reduced the gas.


Yes, good idea! .... with the caveat about starting slowly because some dogs (1) react with gas if yogurt is introduced suddenly and in quantity, and (2) a few dogs don't tolerate dairy well even in yogurt form (although many, or most, tolerate fermented dairy like live-culture yogurt and kefir well, even if they don't tolerate fresh milk products).

Vicki: Is his fish oil deodorized? Can you link us to the food's ingredient list?


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Get a cigarette lighter out :lol: home made flame thrower!!



Vikkey i had a dog doing this it was the food but you have tried that.


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> OMG...
> 
> puppy growling...now farting???
> 
> ...


Lol. My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

LOL LOL LOL LOL thank you so much and make me happy with my pup #-o #-o#-o I'm still LOL


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

brad robert said:


> Vikkey i had a dog doing this it was the food but you have tried that.


Actually, I'm still thinking about a possible ingredient in common among many foods. That was why I asked for the I.L. link; there are several ingredients that trigger fartiness in some dogs. :-&

The exercise .... a walk (not heavy exercise -- just a walk) 15 minutes after the meal can move gasses along and out ... _outdoors._ :lol:

Also, slowing a dog who Hoovers his food can minimize swallowed air. (The usual methods, such as spreading kibble out on a bakery-size baking sheet.)


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Actually, I'm still thinking about a possible ingredient in common among many foods. That was why I asked for the I.L. link; there are several ingredients that trigger fartiness in some dogs. :-&
> 
> The exercise .... a walk (not heavy exercise -- just a walk) 15 minutes after the meal can move gasses along and out ... _outdoors._ :lol:
> 
> Also, slowing a dog who Hoovers his food can minimize swallowed air. (The usual methods, such as spreading kibble out on a bakery-size baking sheet.)


what ingredient connie??? you can't tease like that, it's not nice.

also, a big rock in the feed bowl slows them down, and if s/he is fed in close proximity to the other 3 dogs, it may be causing some "food nervousness" therefore causing gulping. may try feeding in another room while crated that the other dogs can't get into.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> there are several ingredients that trigger fartiness in some dogs. :-&


Fartiness? Cmon Connie is that even a real word? At least if you're going to give this topic a second thought try and use bigger, less made up sounding words to make it little more legit.

LOL, forgive me. I just found it funny and really couldn't imagine maintaining a straight face if someone really ever used that word in a sentence (face to face anyway). In writing I at least have cuntry and hores to reflect upon and both can share space with fartiness.


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

Connie here is this Wellness Lamb ingredience. I had taken him off the fish oil thinking that might be the problem-it isnt apparently.
http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/product-details.aspx?pet=dog&pid=48&dm=allergy

The main ingredients carefully chosen for their quality, nutritional value and their ability to nourish with simplicity (Lamb, Canola Oil, Tomato Pomace, Vitamin/Minerals and Ground Rice)
NO Meat by-products, Dairy, Corn, Soy, Wheat, Eggs, Artificial Preservatives, Colors or Flavors .
A natural alternative to the therapeutic diets most commonly prescribed to dogs with food allergies & food sensitivities. (Dogs with food allergies & food sensitivities should always be under the care of their veterinarian).
Av


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

Forgot to add that he is not a fast eater-in fact, he is the last to finish. 

Glad you men are getting such a laugh out of this. My husband and I laugh over it every night as we send him to go play outside.
I have spent a lot of money trying one food after another. Luckily my other three dogs eat anything and without a problem. I think the only one I did not try was fish and sweet potatoes because sweet potatoes seemed to ask for more gas in my opinion. 
I have not tried yogurt but am willing. How much would you give him-he weighs about 50 pounds?


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Have you tried a pro-biotics powder?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I would try a high quality probiotic in this case first. Some dogs are lactose intolerant (though yogurt has less lactose than milk) and sometimes dairy products will make them worse. I have some Nutramax Proviable in stock and I'll be in Wentzville on Saturday to train. If you bring your boy with you, I can get you some.


----------



## Charlotte Hince (Oct 7, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Yes, good idea! .... with the caveat about starting slowly because some dogs (1) react with gas if yogurt is introduced suddenly and in quantity, and (2) a few dogs don't tolerate dairy well even in yogurt form (although many, or most, tolerate fermented dairy like live-culture yogurt and kefir well, even if they don't tolerate fresh milk products).
> 
> Vicki: Is his fish oil deodorized? Can you link us to the food's ingredient list?


Ha, we started with kefir actually (I use the stuff in smoothies for me and I just put some in her food back in October when I couldn't take the gas in the car anymore) but they were out of the plain when I went to buy more so I just put her on the yogurt instead though she was very interested in the peach flavor. 

Vicki I started with a teaspoon and worked up to around a tablespoon for a 30lb dog. It at least keeps me from gagging while we're sorting out the food issues. (Seriously the dog can't seem to handle any food I've tried but dairy is fine. Someone forgot to tell her she's supposed to be a carnivore. ](*,))


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Have I mentioned lately about the effect women have on these boards. Thread after thread of inane bullshit. My friend has a dog, my dog farts, my dog broke his toe, yadda, yadda, yadda.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I should have explained my thinking a bit more...when dogs have chronic flatulence, I'll go straight a high quality probiotic first and have them complete the course of it to get the high quality stuff started. Once they are done with that, they can transition into trying a high quality yogurt (I like Stonyfield Organic as it's quite readily available, even at Walmart). If there is improvement on the probiotic but not on the yogurt, then we know we will need to keep them on the probiotic. If they stay good on the yogurt, it's fine just to keep them on that. If there is no improvement on either, then you know you may need to do some more in depth investigation, such as a strict diet trial.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Is it lonely there in California Don? I hear there are bromances to be had on the proper websites and clubs if the female gender really bothers you so much.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

from a male perspective....
have a dog that eats raw like all i have had
but when i first got it i tried some premium kibble ... EVO
within a week ...SBD farts.....
passed on the vet check, didn't try and isolate ingredients one by one and went back to raw

but to this day he is rock solid dependable on the EVO and i still keep some around when undesirable freeloading house guests show up

bean burritos and my home made chili are my weapons of choice

and of course we men already know that women's farts smell like chanel or fritos


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Melissa Thom said:


> Is it lonely there in California Don? I hear there are bromances to be had on the proper websites and clubs if the female gender really bothers you so much.


Bromance LMAO


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

rick smith said:


> from a male perspective....
> have a dog that eats raw like all i have had
> but when i first got it i tried some premium kibble ... EVO
> within a week ...SBD farts.....
> ...


Have to second this my dogs get gas or runs on some high end kibbles as well.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

I didn't read the whole thread so pardon me if this has already been suggested..

I have ABs and have dealt with napalm farts that could clear an entire seminar lol...

First thing I noticed is %age of fat makes a dfference for some dogs.. the higher fat %age the worse the farts. 

Canidae ALS works great for helping to significantly reduce the farts. Powdered Yucca S. (buy pure Yucca for horses its cheaper) about 1/4 to 1/2 a teaspoon per day. Probios powder or gel (packaged for livestock, cheaper) and digestive enzymes. Protease amylase cellulase etc & buy the super enzyme pills for people from puritans pride.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Jennifer Marshall said:


> I didn't read the whole thread so pardon me if this has already been suggested..
> 
> I have ABs and have dealt with napalm farts that could clear an entire seminar lol...
> 
> ...


Sorry phone malfunction that was supposed to say & I buy the super strength enzyme formula for people from Puritans Pride. It has betaine hcl, amylase, protease, bromelain, pancreatin, papain, pepsin, oxbile, lipase, and cellulase


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Have I mentioned lately about the effect women have on these boards. Thread after thread of inane bullshit. My friend has a dog, my dog farts, my dog broke his toe, yadda, yadda, yadda.


LOL, this from the man who takes pictures of puppies on dog beds and has threads on housebreaking reminiscent of a Sienfeld episode.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Most of your posts qualify as inane Nancy.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Melissa Thom said:


> Is it lonely there in California Don? I hear there are bromances to be had on the proper websites and clubs if the female gender really bothers you so much.


Inane discussions have nothing to do with romance where, hopefully, the woman has enough sense to not talk....or type. :grin:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Inane discussions have nothing to do with romance where, hopefully, the woman has enough sense to not talk....or type. :grin:


Does SCREAMING count as talking?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> In writing I at least have cuntry and hores to reflect upon and both can share space with fartiness.




:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


_
"what ingredient connie??? you can't tease like that, it's not nice."_

I meant that there are several, and I wanted to look at the I.L. to see if any were in there and also in the other foods mentioned.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Have I mentioned lately about the effect women have on these boards. Thread after thread of inane bullshit. My friend has a dog, my dog farts, my dog broke his toe, yadda, yadda, yadda.


And here you are, reading it all --- and contributing ... :lol:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Does SCREAMING count as talking?


Not if they are happy screams Lee. I can still hear them this morning. :grin: (I am not at home nor am I even close to lonely)


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> And here you are, reading it all --- and contributing ... :lol:


Shaking my head the whole time Connie....and I never contributed to the query on farting dogs....just the source of most inane threads.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Shaking my head the whole time Connie....and I never contributed to the query on farting dogs....just the source of most inane threads.


So basically a way to make an "inane thread" even more so?

Gotcha.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> So basically a way to make an "inane thread" even more so?
> 
> 
> Gotcha.


Douche! Oops, maybe that is supposed to be TOUCHE! LMAO


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Yes, good idea! .... with the caveat about starting slowly because some dogs (1) react with gas if yogurt is introduced suddenly and in quantity, and (2) a few dogs don't tolerate dairy well even in yogurt form (although many, or most, tolerate fermented dairy like live-culture yogurt and kefir well, even if they don't tolerate fresh milk products).





Maren Bell Jones said:


> I would try a high quality probiotic in this case first. Some dogs are lactose intolerant (though yogurt has less lactose than milk) and sometimes dairy products will make them worse. I have some Nutramax Proviable in stock and I'll be in Wentzville on Saturday to train. If you bring your boy with you, I can get you some.




Looks like the best idea so far, using a good powdered supplement if the dog doesn't tolerate even fermented dairy well.

JMO, of course.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I know some of the horsey crowd who swear by probios and it *does* contain E Faecium which I believe is particularly good for dogs and I don't think typically in yogurt. As with some other things the main difference between horse and dog formulations is cost.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

vicki dickey said:


> My 9 month old puppy is a farting machine. I have had him checked for parasites-none. I have changed foods from the most expensive kibble (EVO, Wellness, Blue Buffalo) to Purina One, tried fish, cheicken, lamb, with grains, without grains, natural, you name it and nothing stops his gas. The vet said that puppies will outgrown this. I am waiting but he likes to lay next to my chair and wow I dont know how much I can take. Does anyone have any help for me?


I'm just going to add my "REALLY," to everyone elses "really." Sorry (if u don't have anything nice to say, ...). Anyway, just wait it out. Let him sleep w/ you at night and create a "dutch (no offense) oven," and you won't need to turn on the heat at night. Problem solved.:lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

So ..... looks like the topic has been pretty well covered.


----------

